# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  go to showofstrength.com

## Lady J

for information on the GNC Pro Cup and Expo being held in New Orleans on Nov. 8-10.

----------

